# thermacell



## LittleBocephus (Mar 28, 2007)

i've heard alot of things about thermacells, mostly good things. yall who have them how do yall like them. and where would yall get them, i saw there about $24.


----------



## stev (Mar 28, 2007)

They will work for you .I wont go into the woods with out one.Best thing since guns.BPS i bought mine at.


----------



## Bama Boy (Mar 28, 2007)

If you have to choose between your gun or your thermacell during spring turkey season take the thermacell.  I have bought them at BPS and Walmart.


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 28, 2007)

always in my pack if even a remote chance of getting over 35F......works like a champ !!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great product..always in my pack during bow and most of gun season.


----------



## dmvs31 (Mar 28, 2007)

i dont leave home without it.  it creates a force-field around you that bugs cant penetrate.  $24 is a bargain --- they could charge $240 for them.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 28, 2007)

I carry two, in case one breaks. They never have.


----------



## msubulldog (Mar 28, 2007)

Great product!!!  I would highly recommend them.  No matter where you get them they are approximately 23-28 dollars.  For what they do I would pay much more.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 29, 2007)

Wally World on 92 and Trickum in Woodstock has them on closeout for $15.  I bought a back up. There were 4 left as of last night.


----------



## AthensMarine (Mar 29, 2007)

*Only BAD thing about a thermacell....*

not having one.


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 29, 2007)

What about scent? Can hogs smell them?


----------



## Team_Ike (Mar 29, 2007)

Never used one till this past deer season, after the first time I used it, I started leaving my bug tamer at home, hunt in short sleeve shirt.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Mar 29, 2007)

*they work great*

be sure to get plenty of gas and refills.  If you get dependent on them things and not take any netting or anything and you run out of gas or pads, huntin's over bud.  Best money you'll ever spend.  The amazing thing is that deer don't seem to be spooked at all by the smell - I don't get it.  I had a very nice 9 point come within 10 yards of me during muzzleloader season last year and I wasn't but about 10 feet off the ground (staying under the leaf canopy).  He never did know I was there (couldn't get a clean shot).  Now if you get in the direct air flow of the smoke- it'll give you a headache if you're not careful.  Try to position it so you aren't directly in the smoke.  Also, if you wait to light it until you get in the stand - that'll be a long 5 minutes indeed.

Warning - they don't work on chiggers or ticks.  I still treat my warm weather clothes with permanone for them blood suckers.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 29, 2007)

dmvs31 said:


> i dont leave home without it.  it creates a force-field around you that bugs cant penetrate.  $24 is a bargain --- they could charge $240 for them.




SSSSSHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## jp328 (Mar 29, 2007)

I would not and Do not go into the woods without one. 

Warning: If you light it and then climb up a ladder stand, the banging of it against the stand wull break the little coil the lights up. I had it happen to 3 in one weekend. I finally figured it out. When the coil gets hot, it becomes fragile.


----------



## packrat (Mar 30, 2007)

*THERMO*

BEST THING SINCE GUNPOWDER. BUY IT.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Get one*

They should have a section in the hunter safety course about the thermacell.  

Just buy it your skin will thank you.

Theramacell=priceless

Darrell


----------



## Beehaw (Apr 14, 2007)

I found a salvage store with eight of them last year, priced for $10 a peice!  Needless to say, most of my friends have had good birthdays this year!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Apr 17, 2007)

I really cant think of anything bad about the thermacell.  Its my best friend in the woods.


----------



## ShakyCharb (Apr 17, 2007)

I have two of them and I also bought the holster or carrying case for them ($10) and they are great.  The case has two pockets one for more pads and the other carries a spare fuel cell.  My wife and I discovered a couple of years ago when I bought them how good they are when we were catfish fishing off a dock at night with one under our bench.  My wife lost her hook and I truned on the fish attraction light about three feet over.  When I did we saw nothing but a mass of bugs swarming around real thick.  It was like we were in a bowl.  I was wondering what type of bugs were there so I reached my arm out to where the bugs were and immediately had 6 skeeters looking for lunch.  We had a good evening of fishing while the guy at the other end of the dock had to call it quits as he was getting eatin' alive.  

He asked us why we were not bothered and I told him about the thermacell.  The next day he went and bought two.

We use our RV alot and strap one at night to the steps when we are coming in and out and it really helps keep the night time visitors out.


----------



## base3448 (May 9, 2007)

TIP AND TRICK

If you run out of gas for the therma cell you have to buy patches and gas again,  well I dont konw about you all but my patches out lasts my gas by far.

TIP AND TRICK

Go to wal mart to the curling Iron section  (SUPER CENTER)  anyway they sell a gas therma curling Iron,  funny thing is the gas is the the same canister as the therma cell and you get four  at a cheaper price,  I bought 10 packs and I still have 7 of them from last season,  the only difference is the gas canister does not say therma cell.


----------



## Rockytop (May 9, 2007)

Also works great in my jonboat, both for mosquitos and gnats. I won't turkey or bowhunt without mine. I have had deer within 5 yards of my tree and they never smelled it.


----------



## Burl E. (May 9, 2007)

When you go to buy a thermacell, don't buy one, buy three. 
One to keep,
One to loose,
And
One for your drunk Buddies to steal!


----------



## Doyle (May 10, 2007)

My best advice with a thermocel is to buy the holster that they make for it.   It has straps with clips.   Because a thermocel has to have air flowing from under it to work effectively, those straps make it really easy to hang on you treestand in just the right position.


----------



## sweet 16 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Base 3448. Luv to hear those money saving tips. Gives me mo money to spend on my other outdoor obsessions.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 10, 2007)

I love mine....It is a lifesaver during bowseason!!


----------



## Dub (May 10, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I carry two, in case one breaks. They never have.



Me too!!!!


----------



## stev (May 10, 2007)

WE at our club need at least 3 units runnin at all times.them bugs down there are big and mean.Best investement i ever made


----------



## shadow2 (May 10, 2007)

If the skeeters are out there is not way that i will go sit in the stand without one...I even take it fishing with me when i go to the river.


----------



## deuce (May 10, 2007)

We couldn't sit on the front porch for the bugs until thermacell came along and now we just sit and talk into the night.


----------



## Dub (May 10, 2007)

Sorry to highjack, but I love that stand in your avatar pic!!!!


----------



## WSB (May 13, 2007)

My thermocell is a must have when I go in the woods!


----------



## Jayrod (May 17, 2007)

Makes huntin' nekid a whole lot more tolerable...btw I left mine in the woods during last years muzzleloader hunt on Ossabaw...found it when I went back on the adult child hunt...it  never missed a beat


----------



## Dovebuster33 (May 29, 2007)

*They really work??*

I bought one, took it out to try it but I can smell an odor coming from it. If I can smell it, I figure a deer can really smell it. Am I wrong. Have you had deer come in close, down wind and not spook??


----------



## Slug-Gunner (May 30, 2007)

*Use "Search" Function.....*



Dovebuster33 said:


> I bought one, took it out to try it but I can smell an odor coming from it. If I can smell it, I figure a deer can really smell it. Am I wrong. Have you had deer come in close, down wind and not spook??



Use the "Search" Function and put in _Thermacell_..... you'll find many comments about "that _'smell' doesn't matter_."


----------



## hwy22 (May 30, 2007)

Want bow hunt with out mine again. I love it best money i spent


----------



## Papa Bear (May 30, 2007)

These little gadgets have allowed me to start bow hunting again. Could not handle the skeeters  before therma-cells. Can even sit on the patio again.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 30, 2007)

Dovebuster33 said:


> I bought one, took it out to try it but I can smell an odor coming from it. If I can smell it, I figure a deer can really smell it. Am I wrong. Have you had deer come in close, down wind and not spook??



they have an odor, but it does not seem to bother the deer.


----------



## Michael Lee (May 30, 2007)

I've had deer under me, down wind, etc. and they didn't spook.  I won't leave the truck without one.


----------



## holton27596 (Jun 1, 2007)

wont stop no seeums. found out the hard way


----------



## medic1 (Jun 11, 2007)

One day God looked down on the poor pitful hunters and the desperate attempts they made to keep away mosquitoes. He felt very sad for them and decided to invent a solution. He created the Thermocell and sent it down from heaven. Of course, He lets others take the credit for the creation but have no doubt, you, too, will soon thank the Lord for the blessing the Thermocell provides.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jun 26, 2007)

yep best thing they have came up with no doubt! even kicks my bug tammer suits  butt in my opinion!


----------



## h20fowlin (Jul 28, 2007)

As far as the scent, they copied the molecular structure for a Chrysanthenum flower. That's the scent molecules.  

I'll also give you a little tip. I use the heck out of mine duck hunting in 20 degree weather. If you stick it between your insulating layer and your outer shell, it will heat your body up.  A cheap, portable heater.

And there is also the Thermscent.  Deer atractant that heats up AND keeps the skeeters away.

They have the Realtree license now, so the new units come in Advantage Realtree.

And yes, i have driven over an hour back home one morning during turkey season because i forgot my Thermacell. Im addicted to it.


----------

